# Maytag dishwasher door won't lock



## Fred5977 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello,

I have a Maytag model MDB5601AWB dishwasher.  The door stopped locking shut, so I have a wet floor at the end of each load.  There is a metal latch that extrudes from the top tub side, and a plastic locking mechanism inside the door.  I can see that when I depress the handle, the plastic lock mechanism springs open.  And when I close the door, the mechanism springs closed, but it does not close on the metal latch for some reason.  I can't see why it doesn't close, because the metal latch is obviously the reason the mechanism is springing closed, but it doesn't hook onto the latch.

Any suggestions?  Thank you!


----------



## Fred5977 (Jan 14, 2011)

Ok, cancel that request.  I bent the catch so it latches good now.


----------

